# Preparations for snow ?



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Given the premise that you have some time, prior to a snow event, what specifically do you do to prepare yourself, mentally, physically, or equipment wise, just prior to the event ?

Feel free to tell your secrets to making your time behind the wheel easier.

Here's mine..



*Get to the chiropractor for an adjustment*
Fill truck with fuel
Check all fluids
Check air pressures in tires
Rain-X the glass, including headlamps 
Plug the truck in the house current for engine warmer
Spray down the plow blade with Armor All
Install the plow blade
Paper towels, food, water in the truck
Plug the truck in the house current for engine warmer
Watch the weather channel for updates
Get some sleep so I'm good to go @ 1:00 am or so.


What's you do, Willis ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Check #7 that should be FF.

Wait for snow to actually fall.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

1 Check all fluids and air pressure in the tires.
2 Hook up the plow and make sure everything is operational.
3 Check 3 local weather stations, average the amounts predicted to get realistic amount of predicted snow fall lol.
4 Go top off fuel, get redbull, snacks, pop, take truck back and plug it in.
5 Inspect windshield wipers.
6 Get some sleep.
7 Get up and see if it actually snowed.
8 Kiss the wife good bye and go make some money!!!! Lol.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

1 go to the beer store get a 30pack
2 come home look at the weather
3 start on the 30 pack
4 look out widow
5 grab 30 pack and go out to truck
6 crack open a beer and pray the truck starts and everything works


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Wish my list was as short & detail as your guys. More like fuel all equipment, check fluids if time allows, call all staff members, get some rest & hope everyone shows and nothing major gets broken or damaged. Make sure my phone gets on the charger.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

RLM;1443575 said:


> Wish my list was as short & detail as your guys. More like fuel all equipment, check fluids if time allows, call all staff members, get some rest & hope everyone shows and nothing major gets broken or damaged. Make sure my phone gets on the charger.


That's why you were givin 2 hands,one to hold the beer the other to do the work.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I prepare by going to sleep.


...


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Watch some radar & contemplate what time to leave and try to guess when it will end.
2. turn on electric blanket & pretend to take a nap while listening to weathermen blow smoke.
3. Start truck, put defrosters on high & try to remember to press seat heater button.
4. The 3 S's if not already done.
5. Stop at Speadway
6. top off tank if necessary, otherwise move on to step 7.
7. Go inside Speadway & bust the balls of all the cops standing around inside while watching their  cars sit idling. 
8. Yell at the guy sitting behind the counter for not ever having fresh coffee.
9. Proceed to pour a cup of mud while still yelling at the cashier, who couldn't care less.
10. Buy some smokes if needed, no charge for the coffee.
11. Walk past the dog in the back seat of the police cruiser, while making eye contact & cat noises.
12. Get in truck, take a sip, light a smoke & watch the cop look outside to see why the dog is barking.
13. Decide weather to take the express route or the scenic route.
14. get to first lot, drop blade & go...


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

1. Call the guys and get them rolling
2. Pay the employees to check the equipment
3. Sleep
4. Wait for phone call that it's time to go to work


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Coldcoffee #11 lmao that's funny. 
1. Check the truck 
2. Check the plow and spray ff on plow 
3. Hook up plow
4. Listen to the weather man lie
5. Try and get some sleep
6. Get up because I can't sleep fill the truck up and get some chew and sweet tee.
7. Talk to my state trooper neighbors and get the real weather. And plow them out

I love my Z


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

What's FF ?

Fart Fritters ?

French Fatties ?

Freaking Fry-oil ?





BTW, Funny responses so far....Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1443704 said:


> What's FF ?
> 
> Fart Fritters ?
> 
> ...


Fluid Film, you obviously haven't been on this site very long. FF is like crack to a lot of members. :laughing:


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

It's better than crack. ;-}


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

White Gardens;1443715 said:


> Fluid Film, you obviously haven't been on this site very long. FF is like crack to a lot of members. :laughing:


Thanks WG, Thumbs Up

My local Grainger has it, and I guess I'll check it out.

Any idea how long it's application lasts? Although I guess I'll just hit the search button, now that I know what to look for...


----------



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

1. Completely ignore the forecast.
2. Stay up til 2am as usual.
3 .On the way up to bed look out the window, if its snowing and looks like it might reach 2 inches set the alarm for 4:30.
4. Look out window at 4:30 if its 2" pull my Carhart bibs on and go start the truck that's out in the garage.
5. Scratch my nuts and wait for truck to warm up.
6. Pull up and mount the Western, plow, park rig with plow in garage when done.
7. Work on my boats.

Tool bag, drinks, coat, gloves live in the truck. If more inches repeat as needed, go back to working on boats.

The other guys call and we discuss any game changers once we are rolling. 3 trucks new plows 90 accounts all seasonal smooth sailing most of the time.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1443724 said:


> Thanks WG, Thumbs Up
> 
> My local Grainger has it, and I guess I'll check it out.
> 
> Any idea how long it's application lasts? Although I guess I'll just hit the search button, now that I know what to look for...


Get a free sample first! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132533

Personally, I can't justify the cost of FF to treat my whole truck, but I do like it to use on smaller areas such as the engine compartment, and even the inside of my cab as I tend to get salt residue in it from my gloves and cloths.

My favorite use for FF is for my hedge trimmer blades, and pruning equipment.

.....


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

This is me, then again, with the way the winter has been this year, I'm sure there are a few more of you out here doing the same..... Thumbs Up

http://www.tvspots.tv/video/14203/DUNKIN-DONUTS-PLOW


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

1- All the usual stuff, mount the spreader and plow, check all fluids and make sure everything works properly.
2- Double and Triple check the weather forecasts, do a snow dance like I did when I was a kid hoping to get out of school.
3- Cuss the weather guy for being wrong again.
4- Unmount the spreader and plow.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't treat my truck just my plow. And the mowers at work. 

I love my Z


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

shovels, salt, kitty litter in the bed of the truck
diesel in the fuel tank
flash light, cell phone, snow log, tablet computer, 40,000 lb tow strap, spare snow plow parts, and tools in the cab.
i don't know why i carry spare snow plow parts because i don't know how to work on the plow


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Why kitty litter also blazer 2 power whats i love my z mean


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

1. see the snow in the forcast
2. go to bed at 10 and wake up at 8:30 to realize they were wrong again
3. mow yard


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

i am currently checking tire pressure because one of my tires has a slow leak in it around the seal and i haven't gotten it fixed yet. i put the plow on. i make sure i have all my gear ready, hats, gloves, etc. gas up the snow blowers. get my list of clients ready, check the weather and then go to sleep.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I plow with a blazer ZR2 it is the best driveway rig. Short wheel base. 4.3 mortar. 410 rear end I have 5" bands in the tranny. 
3" lift with a snoway 24D plow.  I can turn on a dime. And it has an AD244 alt. That is why I love my Z


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

USMCMP5811;1443788 said:


> This is me, then again, with the way the winter has been this year, I'm sure there are a few more of you out here doing the same..... Thumbs Up
> 
> http://www.tvspots.tv/video/14203/DUNKIN-DONUTS-PLOW


:laughing: I love that commercial!! I wasn't paying attention the first time it came on while the wife and I were watching tv. She busted out laughing and said "Oh my god!! That is soooo you!!!" Go figure, after 18+ years I am still like that! Something must be seriously screwed up in my head!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

njsnowremoval;1444473 said:


> Why kitty litter


Some times I mix kitty litter with salt ... depends on what the surface looks like.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Snow? What snow?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

1. Check the equipment
2. Make sure the gas tanks are full
3. Call my crew, make sure they have alarms SET
4. Continue to call the one guy who dosn't answer (does anyone else have that ONE guy?)
5. Load the blowers, salt, and anything else I feel like
6. Check radar, weather reports, continue til midnight.
7. Sleep
8. Wake up at 4am to check and see if its time, if its not, just wait around til it is and call crew.
9. Go do the work needed

After Storm:
1. (If there was snow) Unload and do paperwork
2. (For is there wasnt snow) Go online, print pictures of the meteorologists, place un punching bag, and go to town.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

jhall22guitar;1446526 said:


> 2. (For is there wasnt snow) Go online, print pictures of the meteorologists, place un punching bag, and go to town.


I'd like to go to town on Dylan dryer but not on a punching bag....


----------

